# Nars



## Conner (Jul 15, 2015)

What kind of credits do the accept.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi Conner,

Do you mean TNARS (The North American Reformed Seminary)?


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jul 16, 2015)

If you mean TNARS, the seminary accepts credits from other colleges, universities, seminaries just as any other institution. TNARS does not grant any sort of "life experience" credit. If you have specific questions, you should contact them at [email protected] and the Registrar will be glad to discuss this with you.


----------

